# Field Shoot Calendar



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

That would be awesome! It would also be a lot of work. This will be first year trying field so I'm looking forward to find shoots and meeting more people. Having a calander would be a great asset.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> How many of you would be interested in a calendar with nothing but field shoots listed?
> 
> I am in the process of creating a calendar on Google that would allow EVERYONE to find shoots around the country. There would be no more excuses for people not being able to find a shoot :wink:
> 
> The only thing is that it would create a ton of work for me :doh:


Sounds great



is it really work when it has to do with archery?


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

It does sound great. We have shoots every weekend here in MA and publicizing them would be helpful. Also, it would be nice to know what's going on nearby AND where we may be headed for work or vacation!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> The only thing is that it would create a ton of work for me :doh:


What else do you have to do? :wink: Other than answering my constant stream of PMs...

Seriously, I think its a great idea. Let me know if I can assist.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

That's a great idea!!! Last year I had trouble finding field shoots. Now that I've joined the NFAA I hope they will be easier to find. Let us know if you want submissions from local clubs.

I would be happy to pay for a calendar if it's one you're going to mail out.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> How many of you would be interested in a calendar with nothing but field shoots listed?
> 
> I am in the process of creating a calendar on Google that would allow EVERYONE to find shoots around the country. There would be no more excuses for people not being able to find a shoot :wink:
> 
> The only thing is that it would create a ton of work for me :doh:



You gotta find a way to get paid for it! :wink:
Great idea as well.

Lien2


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Sounds good, I don't mind you having more work.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

divot250 said:


> Sounds great
> 
> is it really work when it has to do with archery?


YES...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rudeman said:


> It does sound great. We have shoots every weekend here in MA and publicizing them would be helpful. Also, it would be nice to know what's going on nearby AND where we may be headed for work or vacation!!


That is the idea....one central place to go. 

Of course I would need links, schedules, emails from everyone to do it right.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bownut61 said:


> That's a great idea!!! Last year I had trouble finding field shoots. Now that I've joined the NFAA I hope they will be easier to find. Let us know if you want submissions from local clubs.
> 
> I would be happy to pay for a calendar if it's one you're going to mail out.


The NFAA doesn't really list shoots for local events....only big shoots. But there are links on their site to all state orgs.

The idea would be to put more of the bigger shoots for your area. There just won't be enough room on ONE calendar for every shoot...BUT we can figure things out as we go and tweak things here and there.

I will take gladly take payment...PayPal is preferred for cash....but equipment is even better  

But seriously I am not mailing anything...it will be on Google so everyone can view it around the world. 

I will post a link and make it a sticky within the next couple days.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lien2 said:


> You gotta find a way to get paid for it! :wink:
> Great idea as well.
> 
> Lien2


Atleast get some free entry fees or something


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

*Great idea*

I would suggest coordinating it with people from every state. I don't know which is less work, setting up people from each state to be able to make/modify there own entries, or just doing it yourself.

I've done one for our state, but it includes more than field and doesn't include some of the local events.

Here is an alternative for you BH. Create a website with google pages. Find someone from every state (or as many as you can) and have them create the google calendar for their state.. On the website would be links to the states google calendar. Less work for you.:wink:

Just a thought.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

supernova said:


> I would suggest coordinating it with people from every state. I don't know which is less work, setting up people from each state to be able to make/modify there own entries, or just doing it yourself.
> 
> I've done one for our state, but it includes more than field and doesn't include some of the local events.
> 
> ...


Good idea....but most states are bad about running their own state orgs site. If they kept up with stuff I wouldn't even need to be thinking about something like this.:embara:


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good idea....but most states are bad about running their own state orgs site. If they kept up with stuff I wouldn't even need to be thinking about something like this.:embara:


If you think about it, the results will be the same. You are relaying on someone to give you the information. Your calendar will only as accurate as the information that someone gives you.

I run into the same problem with my calendar. I have every state sponsored shoot listed. If local clubs gave me their shoots, I'd post it.

The person creating this calendar does not have to affiliated with the state organization. It could just be someone here from AT that knows about field shoots in there area.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

supernova said:


> If you think about it, the results will be the same. You are relaying on someone to give you the information. Your calendar will only as accurate as the information that someone gives you.
> 
> I run into the same problem with my calendar. I have every state sponsored shoot listed. If local clubs gave me their shoots, I'd post it.
> 
> The person creating this calendar does not have to affiliated with the state organization. It could just be someone here from AT that knows about field shoots in there area.


True....BUT if I am doing it and don't have the info then it won't affect ME. I know where all the shoots are in my area 

I will be putting a little crew together to round up shoots and pulling the schedules from state sites. Other then that if someone wants to let me know about a shoot they want posted great. But as far as getting with someone from each state and running the calendar like you said I am not going to do that.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*field calender*

Great idea BH 

If you decide to do it be sure all clubs and sponcers show maps on their links, without it, a lot of shooters will give up and just go some place they know, rather than dig to find a new great place to shoot.

It could be the best connection for field archers since AT started.

GOOD idea, and hope for your success in puting it together.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

BH, I'm all for it. I'll send you what I know about my state, as far ahead as I can get it nailed down.

Dave


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I will be putting a little crew together to round up shoots and pulling the schedules from state sites. Other then that if someone wants to let me know about a shoot they want posted great. But as far as getting with someone from each state and running the calendar like you said I am not going to do that.


Yep - I'm in agreement with not going out and trying to get someone from every state. I just think it would be easier on you if someone had the shoot information from a particular area to create their own calendar and you link it from a website.

Your way of doing it is fine and it's a great idea. I'll see what I can do for my area. If you need any help, let me know


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

C Doyle 88 said:


> Great idea BH
> 
> If you decide to do it be sure all clubs and sponcers show maps on their links, without it, a lot of shooters will give up and just go some place they know, rather than dig to find a new great place to shoot.
> 
> ...


The thing (at least in Va) is that a lot of places are not at an actual address. Some places list directions on their fliers (and in this case I will post a link). But the good thing about the Google calendar is that if you put in an address it will give you directions and a map


----------



## voxito (Apr 16, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Atleast get some free entry fees or something


I'll tell you all the shoots in my area and you can have a free round at my club if you ever come my way


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> The thing (at least in Va) is that a lot of places are not at an actual address. Some places list directions on their fliers (and in this case I will post a link). But the good thing about the Google calendar is that if you put in an address it will give you directions and a map


Good idea BH, also most clubs have a big shoot every year like we have our annual pig roast and shoot every Aug., Tusscarora has thier corn shoot, Cumberland has thier Hillbilly shoot and so on, we usually have a much larger turnout for that shoot and it makes for a lot more fun. If you could find some way to highlight those shoots it would be great publicity and could draw even better turnouts for those shoots. 
Also Marie Bell the VBA State Exc. SEC. is compiling a list of actual range address' as we type with hopes of getting them posted on the state website so that people with GPS units can use these address' to find the ranges.
Hope to see you at Prince William this weekend.
Terry


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tabarch said:


> Good idea BH, also most clubs have a big shoot every year like we have our annual pig roast and shoot every Aug., Tusscarora has thier corn shoot, Cumberland has thier Hillbilly shoot and so on, we usually have a much larger turnout for that shoot and it makes for a lot more fun. If you could find some way to highlight those shoots it would be great publicity and could draw even better turnouts for those shoots.
> Also Marie Bell the VBA State Exc. SEC. is compiling a list of actual range address' as we type with hopes of getting them posted on the state website so that people with GPS units can use these address' to find the ranges.
> Hope to see you at Prince William this weekend.
> Terry


Yep that is more or less what I had in mind....the bigger local shoots, states, etc. Not the normal every weekend shoots. We can come up with something for that...or another way to post them. But I wouldn't go 3 hours for a regular weekend fling:wink:

I won't be at PW this weekend....I am shooting the NAA states this weekend....heck I think I have shot about 1.5-2 NFAA rounds and that is it this year....

I have all the info from Va (VBA & VFAA)...and I am waiting on Md to update their schedule. But I am waiting for the VBA to step up to the plate in Va for ARCHERY before I pump their shoots....:embara:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a question for ya BH, where is the NAA state being held at, if it's close enough I mite shoot bothofem, ifen I ken find my white britchs.
Terry:wink:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Hey Hornet*

I got Pinehillarcheryclub at Danville Indiana shoot schudele listed in the reginal shoot forum.
I also have the Iroquoisarchery club schudele listed there also. Copy them if you want or i can send them to you. AC


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tabarch said:


> I have a question for ya BH, where is the NAA state being held at, if it's close enough I mite shoot bothofem, ifen I ken find my white britchs.
> Terry:wink:


Bull Run...the 2:00 lines on both days are already full. But I was told yesterday there was still some space left at 10:00.

http://www.fairfaxtargetarchers.org/Registration-SI.pdf


----------



## Juice Box Hero (Aug 3, 2005)

BH - Awesome!!! Thanks for starting this :thumbs_up

I'll go through the MN calendar and send ya our list


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Squeeg said:


> BH - Awesome!!! Thanks for starting this :thumbs_up
> 
> I'll go through the MN calendar and send ya our list


:thumb: 

and don't be a stranger:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have all the info from Va (VBA & VFAA)...and I am waiting on Md to update their schedule. But I am waiting for the VBA to step up to the plate in Va for ARCHERY before I pump their shoots....:embara:


MD will have their schedule once the Archery Guide is finished and distributed. Usually happens around the State Indoor Championship date.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> MD will have their schedule once the Archery Guide is finished and distributed. Usually happens around the State Indoor Championship date.


MD is the one state I never have to worry about. The archery guide they put out is great. Md is about the only state that I don't need help with...other then Va :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> MD is the one state I never have to worry about. The archery guide they put out is great. Md is about the only state that I don't need help with...other then Va :wink:


Yep. The folks who put that guide together do an awesome job! :clap: Shoot schedule...maps to all MD clubs...State records...you name it. And, every once in awhile they get a picture of me inside!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

BH that sounds great we have talked to a few people that really want to get out and do field this year, I know we do, thanks for doing this!


----------



## stevegabriel (Apr 18, 2007)

*Conneticut Archery Association*

http://www.caa-archery.org/

I hope this helps. It has a map showing where the clubs are.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Here you go*

www.ifaaarchery.org

Our state has a link in it for club shedules


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

In California we have novelty shoots on Sundays throughout the year. These are shot on Field courses and are lots of fun. Some are marked 3D and some are paper. Also most Field club shoots are open to the public.

Here's a link to the Field club shoots and novelty shoots...
http://www.cbhsaa.net/cbh_saa/2008 calendar.htm

Here's a link to the maps to the ranges...
http://www.cbhsaa.net/Road to Ranges/roads to ranges.htm

I use both of these throughout the year and it sure makes life easier.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

www.wfaa-archery.com for wisconsin shoots. We are also hosting the midwest sections this year:tongue:
John


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

sharkred7 said:


> www.wfaa-archery.com for wisconsin shoots. We are also hosting the midwest sections this year:tongue:
> John


You shooting state tomorrow?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

John, that would be the Great Lakes Sectional. We're not part of the Midwest...that's a little further west of us .

>>---->


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

AlohaBH

Here's the 2008 schedule for the Las Vegas area




http://www.lasvegasarchers.net/


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Here's two to check out for Washington & Oregon*

www.washingtonarchery.org

www.shootcard.com


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just an update for everyone....I am working on it still.

Just been real busy and had to put it on the back burner for a minute


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Here is the calendar for Utah. State Field will be held in Cedar City this year. Hope to see you there.

http://www.utahbowmen.org/UBA_calendar.htm


----------

